# Something old, something new



## Corjack (Jan 11, 2015)

Yesterday, despite the cold temps hindering me. I shaped, sanded, and finished a nice little walnut handle knife. Had a few small worm holes, but I did not even bother filling them. Just a using knife, not artwork. 



Then had to run errands for a few hours. Decided to try something different. When I got home, I took the reminant of the piece of my homegrown walnut, shaped it, fitted a bolster, and drug out the leather scraps I had saved from making sheaths. This is what I ended up with.



This morning, despite freezing rain, I shaped and sanded it. Then gave it a soaking in Danish oil. 



 

I am going to let it dry, and harden for a few weeks, then sand it again. This was my first stacked leather handle. Next time I will try and get just a tad more compression. Takes a bit more labor to assemble, and do the shaping, as the grinders do not cut the leather as fast as wood. One thing for sure, it is really warm, and grippy. Should make a great little camp knife.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 11, 2015)

I like them - Sweet!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 11, 2015)

+1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice knife. Nice work.


----------

